# Vet Costs



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi
Does anyone know how much general Flea and Worming tablet / solution costs for a dog.
Can you buy them in a general pet store like you can in the UK.

If so is there any pet stores near Mazarron or Murcia ?


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi, 
No idea how much the tablets cost, but if you go to the vets at Camposol in the shopping complex they'll have some. Their English is very good as is their expertise in canine matters.


----------



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks ccm47


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Vets here usually have a shop front. They will also record all the stuff in the pet's passport.


----------

